# ASUS Pro5IJ Series Password abfrage



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2011)

Habe zum testen im Bios die Passwordabfrage eingeschaltet - klappt wunderbar mit der Passwordabfrage direkt nach dem einschalten des Laptops. Habe aber leider keine möglichkeit mehr das wieder zu deaktivieren.
Password status ist im BIOS "installed" und es ist grau hinterlegt sodas man es nicht mehr auswählen und ändern kann.
Jemand ne Idee wie man das wieder deaktiviert ?!

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Was hast Du denn bei "Setup..." für Optionen? Evlt musst Du es dort machen?

Und ist denn überhaupt ein Passwort vergeben? Wenn nein, dann klappt es vlt erst dann, wenn Du überhaupt erst ein eigenes Passwort festlegst?


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei Setup kann ich das alte PW eingeben und dann zweimal das neue PW - also eine änderung des PW ist das.
Ja ein PW ist vergeben durch mich. Deswegen auch "Installed". Is echt verhext das Bios.


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2011)

Sry, doppelpost. Kann keiner helfen? Sind noch irgendwelche infos notwendig?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Geht es vlt. per BIOS-Reset? 


Ansonsten versteh ich allerdings die "Aufregung" auch nicht so ganz, denn wie oft geht man schon ins Bios, als dass diese Sache einen wirklich stören würde? ^^


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ist bei jeden starten des Laptops diese PW Abfrage.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Dezember 2011)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Das ist bei jeden starten des Laptops diese PW Abfrage.


 So ist es.
Hast du jetzt mal den BIOS-Reset ausgetestet?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2011)

Meine Freundin macht grad Jappy


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2011)

War drin. Restore defaults und optimized defaults bringt nichts. PW Abfrage ist immernoch. Son mist hey hätt ich das bloß nie so eingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2011)

Ach soooo - beim normalen Start kommt das schon? ^^  So was hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt ^^


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Dezember 2011)

Na mal an ASUS wenden.


----------



## Richtschütze (16. Dezember 2011)

Das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin..  Einfach das Feld frei lassen wo man ein neues PW eingeben muss, dann ist die PW abfrage wieder deinstalliert.


----------

